# Jalapeno's name reflects hotness?



## mofo (Jun 9, 2008)

Do stores offer jalapeno's in different hotnesses? I am looking for something perhaps more on the mild side to use for an ABT. Should I be looking for a particular named Jalapeno?


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never seen different varieties of japs peppers. However if you are careful to remove all seeds and the white veins then they are not hot at all.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 9, 2008)

A jalapeno is a jalapeno. However, I've been told, and I've found it to be true so far, that jalapeno's with blunter/rounder ends are milder than those with pointier ends.

If you want something a bit milder, try a poblano. I believe that's the go-to chile for rellenos. I've had some that taste more like green bell peppers. In fact, some even look like bell peppers, but they're not quite as fleshy.

If you're looking to reduce the heat further, get rid of the ribs in the chiles. Some worry about the heat in the seeds, and that's true to some extent, but not so much as the ribs. If you slice one open through the ribs, look for the yellowish streak; that's the capsaicin, the heat. Hottest jalapenos I've tasted had bright orange streaks in them.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 9, 2008)

X 2 just gut them like a fish and your golden


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 9, 2008)

I grew Biker Billy japs one year. They grow big and red. The flesh is just as thick as a normal bell pepper and they are twice as hot is a regular jap. In addition to this, peppers are notorious for cross breeding. If you grow a row of japs next to a row of habs and save the seeds to replant next year will will get a real hot jalapeno next year.

-rob


----------



## fireguy (Jun 9, 2008)

ill 3rd that...my wife thinks ketchup is hot sauce...but she love my poppers/ abts.... though once in awhile ya get one that is a bit warm.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Stores usually do not offer different levels of heat within a particular chile. You will find some from the same batch that can be hotter than others. You might want to look into the New Mexico chiles, they have many varietyies and they each have thier own heat level. Labor Day marks the end of the harvest, and when the truck roll into town, I'll pick up a 345 lb. bag. I fire roast, peel, freeze, and thaw as needed. This year I;m growing my own New mexico chile, the Sandia variety, along with Chimao and Alcalde. Hope this helps you as much as removing seeds and membranes.


----------

